# I needed a square collet holder



## Aukai (Feb 10, 2020)

I would have liked to use a square collet holder last night, but don't have one. What brand to buy, and stay away from?


----------



## mikey (Feb 10, 2020)

Would a 4 jaw chuck work?


----------



## Aukai (Feb 10, 2020)

I have a 4 jaw, but I was on the mill making/butchering a 1" bar stock for a chuck key till my purchased one gets here.


----------



## mikey (Feb 10, 2020)

So, you need a collet block? For what kind of collet?


----------



## Aukai (Feb 10, 2020)

Yes block, ER-40, ETM by brand.


----------



## mikey (Feb 10, 2020)

I have the square and hex set in ER40 and ER32 from ArcEuroTrade. Even with the shipping they are a good deal because shipping costs have come down. You might send them an email to see what it costs. 

Nowadays, these things are all over the place. Amazon, ebay, Shars all have them.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 10, 2020)

I've looked, and 7-25 dollars has me skeptical. I did purchase a hex in the beginning, thank you for the link.


----------



## mksj (Feb 10, 2020)

I have the same ER-40 ones as Mikey, they work fine, they are just as good as my 5C ones from Shar's. I guess the alternative is to make your own, I made a set-tru ER-40 chuck a while back but use it infrequently. But on the collet blocks just easier to purchase something. I used the 5C ones square and hex all the time in the mill.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 11, 2020)

I also have the Stevenson's ER-40 collet blocks from ArcEuroTrade. I don't know who Stevenson is but it seems like they were the first to make ER collet blocks, before that there were just 5C blocks & the 5C to ER adapter. ArcEruoTrade was the first to sell them in ER-40 size at the time.

Like Mikey said great price & best of all they arrived at my door step all the way from the UK in only 1 business day! I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again. If you buy from them you'll need to buy collet nuts cause they don't come with them.

Edit: N/M just looked, looks like they offer them with collet nuts now.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 11, 2020)

I sent a message, waiting for the reply....


----------



## Aukai (Feb 11, 2020)

Square block, hex, and bearing nut on the way, came out to $70, and change


----------



## middle.road (Feb 11, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Square block, hex, and bearing nut on the way, came out to $70, and change


Reading though this, it sounds like it should already be on your doorstep.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 11, 2020)

5C  . Maybe $20 bucks .


----------



## Aukai (Feb 11, 2020)

I checked, not here yet.....


----------



## Z2V (Feb 12, 2020)

Yea, I drank the kool aid too. Ordered the square and hex blocks with the ball bearing nut for $58 delivered. Not unhappy with that.     More new tools, more new projects.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm hoping the nut will work with my ETM holder, fingers crossed.


----------



## mikey (Feb 12, 2020)

It should but it won't be the most accurate. But it doesn't need to be for a collet block.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm wondering if the bearing nut would provide a better grip on the tool? My 1/2" tool slipped out of the collet while milling the butchered chuck key.


----------



## mikey (Feb 12, 2020)

The bearing nut from Arceuro is a Chinese nut. It will be ok but one from Techniks or Rego-fix will be better on the mill. eBay probably has one.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 12, 2020)

Aukai said:


> I'm wondering if the bearing nut would provide a better grip on the tool? My 1/2" tool slipped out of the collet while milling the butchered chuck key.



No, not really. You just need more GGs (gorilla gunts) when tightening.

The bearing nuts (in theory) prevents possible twisting of the collet when tightening which could (in theory) affect accuracy. Also requires less torque (in theory) to tighten down. This would be more prominent in high torque applications. If you look up the torque specs for ER collet you'll be surprised & I bet you aren't tightening down your nuts even close to the recommended spec. I know I don't.

IMO a good quality nut will be just as good as a good quality bearing nut for us hobby guys & a good quality non bearing nut is better than a cheap bearing nut. With that said I'm using Lyndex bearing nuts on my ER-40 chucks.  

I bought 2 of the bearing nuts from ArcEuro when I bought the collet blocks but only cause they were cheap & the blocks didn't come with nuts at the time. I wouldn't use them on my collet chucks that I use for milling but as Mike said they'll probably be fine.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 12, 2020)

When I bought the Lyndex bearing collet nuts there were no cheap bearing nuts readily available for ER-40 at the time. They weren't easy to find either & expensive, like $45 ea. I bought 2 for both of my ER-40 chucks. My theory was that I knew I wouldn't be tightening down the collet nuts to spec & I wasn't gonna buy one of those expensive torque wrenches either.

But I didn't know any better at the time. If it were today I probably would have just saved my money & not have bought them.... maybe.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 12, 2020)

I saw one video using 100 lb ft, ain't no way with a spanner, and spline wrench.
Rego fix 92.00 on the bay......


----------



## mikey (Feb 12, 2020)

Here you go, Aukai. Expensive and only for use with the ER40 chuck you use on your mill but there are advantages to a bearing nut. Have a look at this video.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 12, 2020)

What a huge mistake! I thought I had kept these & sold the collet nuts that came with my Bison. I only paid $5 each for them but still!


----------



## mikey (Feb 12, 2020)

Where are you finding a Rego-fix Hi/Q Friction nut for $5.00? I want several dozen at that price!


----------



## darkzero (Feb 12, 2020)

It was like 6 or 7 yrs ago on ebay, I forget. There was a bunch of them. Had I known I would have bought them all & kept them!


----------



## mikey (Feb 12, 2020)

Shucks!


----------



## darkzero (Feb 12, 2020)

I know!


----------



## Aukai (Feb 12, 2020)

That is the one I saw on Ebay
Got it....


----------



## Z2V (Feb 13, 2020)

Wow, I ordered these blocks on Tuesday and they were delivered at 9:30 this morning from the UK.


----------



## mikey (Feb 13, 2020)

Yup, amazingly fast delivery from them.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 13, 2020)

Z2V said:


> Wow, I ordered these blocks on Tuesday and they were delivered at 9:30 this morning from the UK.



See I told ya! 

I ordered something from Amazon.co.jp & it arrived in one business day too! Well it took two days to ship but once it did it was lightning fast.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 13, 2020)

Mine had a little farther to go, getting them tomorrow.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 13, 2020)

FedX second run of the day.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 13, 2020)

Damn, tomorrow came quick!


----------



## Aukai (Feb 13, 2020)

I guess it made the afternoon flight from HNL in time for the second run. I don't know why domestic can't do that for 20 bucks.


----------

